# Flash Forward



## Rodders (Sep 29, 2009)

So after much Hype, Flash Forward was on last night for the first tim on Terrestiral TV. I'll try to stick with it, but am i the only on that was completely underwhelmed by this?


----------



## Moonbat (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Flash Forward. What did everyone think?*

Not as underwhelmed as I

I missed it


----------



## purple_kathryn (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Flash Forward. What did everyone think?*

I enjoyed it  -the first couple of episodes are usually the set up to the story and an introduction to the main players so they can be a bit slow.


----------



## Susan Boulton (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Flash Forward. What did everyone think?*

So-so. but as usual the adverts drove me mad. Most likely only dip into it, then if I like it buy the first season on DVD. It is what I normally do.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Flash Forward. What did everyone think?*

I liked it and thought it was promising.  Whether or not it lives up to that promise remains to be seen.  I expected it to be mostly set up and mystification, but I found it more involving than that.

Actually, I liked it better than the first episodes of _Lost_ and I went on to become addicted to that one.


----------



## ktabic (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Flash Forward. What did everyone think?*

Not seen it, but surely the purpose of the first episode (and presumable next couple) is to hook people? If people are underwhelmed by the first couple of episodes, surely they are doing something wrong?


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Flash Forward. What did everyone think?*

We have a very small sampling here.  If a sufficient number of people elsewhere are hooked, they have _not_ done it wrong.  If large numbers of people are underwhelmed, yes, they have failed.

We'll have a better idea after the second episode airs and they find out how many people tuned in to see what happens next.  

I'll watch, because they did hook me.


----------



## Dozmonic (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Flash Forward. What did everyone think?*

It *sounds* interesting and if I can be bothered I'll watch it on the website but I'll wait until I see what more people have to say first. If most people are disappointed, I won't bother ;-)


----------



## Pyan (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Flash Forward. What did everyone think?*

Hooked! 

And the best thing, is that it's being shown over here only a couple of days after it airs in the US - so, for once, we're not discussing previous series...


----------



## ctg (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Flash Forward. What did everyone think?*

What's it like?


----------



## Connavar (Sep 29, 2009)

*Re: Flash Forward. What did everyone think?*

I'm hooked because i think it has potential and it has really good casting.

I hope it doesn't loose it SF feel and doesn't become pointless like Lost.


----------



## Tillane (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Flash Forward. What did everyone think?*

I'll stick my vote with those who've said it has promise.  The dialogue was a little clunky, and they seemed to be rushing through things a wee bit, but it's the first ep, so I'll cut it some slack.

Can't be any worse than the book, anyway.


----------



## Culhwch (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Flash Forward. What did everyone think?*



pyan said:


> And the best thing, is that it's being shown over here only a couple of days after it airs in the US - so, for once, we're not discussing previous series...


 
Same here - I guess that's a product of the Internet age. If they don't show it as it airs in the US, most of the intended audience will just download it...

I thought it showed promise. A interesting premise for sure. Anyone read the novel it is based on?


----------



## diziet_sma (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Flash Forward. What did everyone think?*

I was underwhelmed but will stick with it and hope it gets darker and a little less obvious.

My biggest concern is that I am not going to be able to form any sort of attachment to any of the characters.  They seem to be very bland so far.

The premise is excellent.


----------



## Valko (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Flash Forward. What did everyone think?*

With Brannon Braga involved, you just know the curve balls are gonna come thick and fast.
I thought it was brilliant and showed a lot of promise.


----------



## purple_kathryn (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Flash Forward. What did everyone think?*

It also mentioned in the credits that it was based on a book, which I think I shall have to look up


----------



## Tillane (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Flash Forward. What did everyone think?*

It's loosely based on this, Kathryn.  I read it a while back and wasn't overly taken with it, but I think that was more down to Sawyer's writing style than the plot.  It's certainly an interesting idea: I just wasn't keen on the execution.


----------



## TK-421 (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Flash Forward. What did everyone think?*

It's based on a 1999 novel by Robert J. Sawyer of Ottawa (where I live).

Robert J. Sawyer - The Flashforward

FlashForwardTV | Ottawa Citizen – Future looks bright to sci-fi writer Sawyer


----------



## purple_kathryn (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Flash Forward. What did everyone think?*

Ahh thank you kindly.  i shall add it to my "books to look into getting" list


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Sep 30, 2009)

*Re: Flash Forward. What did everyone think?*

Painful - As in how much more of this can I take.

It seems to have all the potential of a long drawn out saga with all the slow cliff hangers combined with the final episode where we find there was a man with only one arm and Kimble was innocent all along.

Plus, was it me or were all the actors out of  The Mentalist


----------



## Krystal (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: Flash Forward. What did everyone think?*

I missed the pilot, but catch the second episode. I think it was the second and it intrigue me. So probably check it out again and have to look for the pilot online.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Oct 4, 2009)

*Re: Flash Forward. What did everyone think?*

Looking up information on the book, they've apparently taken the basic concept, turned 6 months into 20 years, and changed everything else.  I don't think there is going to be much danger of picking up spoilers from the book.

The second episode opened up a lot of new questions.  Obviously, the two children, Charlie and Dylan, aren't there just to be cute and cuddlesome (the little girl playing Charlie is so painfully bad, she's not triggering my maternal instincts anyway), they have some special significance in the plot.  I have some speculations about that, but I'll wait until the episode airs in Britain before I share them.


----------



## Pyan (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Flash Forward. What did everyone think?*

Part two tonight, 21.00 BST, Channel 5...


----------



## Rodders (Oct 5, 2009)

*Re: Flash Forward. What did everyone think?*

I'm at work, so i won't get to see it. Can you let me know how it gets on?


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Flash Forward. What did everyone think?*

OK, so you'll all have seen it by now (no comments, has everyone given up on it?), so I'll give you my ideas.

Dylan and Charlie don't seem to be in sync with what the adults have seen, maybe not with each other.  The assumption by adults is that children's flash forwards were to the same time their were, but is this true?  Or are these two children different?

And of course the fact that Dylan's autism has been established makes it somehow significant.  But also, I wonder why they made a point of mentioning that his father doesn't know where he is on the spectrum.  (I'm not quite buying why he doesn't know, but that's beyond the point.)  So I think that the specific type of autism he has must be important, too.  I don't know enough about the different kinds to make a good guess why -- perhaps someone here who knows more has some ideas.  (Something to do with how some autistic savants perceive mathematical concepts?)


----------



## TheEndIsNigh (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Flash Forward. What did everyone think?*

Teresa:

Since we seem to be the only interested ones here goes a few speculative thoughts (and god knows why I'm still watching it.)

Our hero in his flash forward is being hunted presumably because those responsible are trying to stop him. He has to disappear. presumed dead soon to continue in the background. That way the wife can happily form a relationship without breaking her promises.

I didn't buy the boys father's story about not knowing the wife. He hasn't revealed his flash forward and he is obviously up to no good.

The children have already formed a bond and may even be related. We don't actually know they aren't adopted. They may know each other from 'before'.

Pretty soon those with no flash forward are going to realise that it means they all die. They are going to get angry and start the civil unrest, leading to the devastation.

We must be due another incident. This will be where those that are immune from the experiences realise they can do almost anything for two minutes. 

I suspect we will here about the cosmic event that triggers all this soon. The unstable star or something of the sort that is sending out time bubbles.

Early days but I suppose that's why we all watch it. To see if we are can get ahead of the plot.


----------



## Teresa Edgerton (Oct 9, 2009)

*Re: Flash Forward. What did everyone think?*



TheEndIsNigh said:


> I didn't buy the boys father's story about not knowing the wife. He hasn't revealed his flash forward and he is obviously up to no good.



Interesting point.  Now that you mention it, we don't know enough about him to tell if he might be lying (or why).



> The children have already formed a bond and may even be related. We don't actually know they aren't adopted. They may know each other from 'before'.



Yes, but Dylan knew Olivia, and she didn't know him.  Olivia knew Lloyd, but he doesn't _seem_ to know her.  Charlie knew Dylan, but we have yet to learn if he knows her.  She does not, however, know his father.  I wonder how all of this is going to fit together.

Some people on another board were wondering how Janis Hawk could be having a sonogram at nighttime in LA, when an obstetrician's office would obviously be closed.  They're trying to figure out where in the world she might have been, and why she would be there when several months pregnant.  Maybe we're supposed to wonder about that because it will turn out that there is some great significance to her being out of the country at the time.  Although I can't help thinking she may have been in an LA hospital in the emergency room, after some kind of accident.  Maybe I'm not being devious enough in coming up with an explanation.


----------



## Armadillo-002 (Oct 10, 2009)

*Re: Flash Forward. What did everyone think?*

Hooked. The show (so far) has shown potentiel & promise to be big. Just hope Sky doesn't snap it up like they did with other shows (Buffy, Angel, Lost, Star Gate SG1, Prison Break).


----------



## GrownUp (Mar 21, 2010)

*Flashforward*

Does Flashforward count as a science fiction series?


----------



## Dave (Mar 22, 2010)

I've merged your post with the existing thread Grownup. I've not seen it before, but coincidently I am watching it right now at the moment. I think it does count as science fiction. The premise is a that a science experiment mistake results in people glimpsing their future (if they have one.) That is certainly science fiction, however there a lot of TV shows around now that are mainstream drama with a science fiction element.


----------



## Mouse (Mar 22, 2010)

I managed five episodes of this before I gave up. Really wanted to stick with it because I love Dominic Monaghan but even he couldn't make me keep watching (though he was obviously excellent in it!) I didn't like people doing things just because they saw it happen in their flashforward. And it was a bit dull really, didn't like any of the characters.


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Apr 7, 2010)

I enjoyed the first episode but felt that the series took too many weird, seemingly illogical and often downright frustrating turns in later episodes. I kept muttering as I watched: _"What are you doing?! Use your head! Think, dammit!"_ Also Joseph Fiennes as Mark Benford grated on my nerves. I wanted to smack him purely because he was there.

However, I just watched episodes 10 to 13 and wow, what a difference. They're drawing together all the disparate threads, and in an interesting and more plausible manner. Mark's flashforward makes more sense now, as does Charlie's. I'm no longer as irritated by Fiennes either. Benford is finally being less of a glass bowl (_geddit_?) and more of a man trying his best and acknowledging he doesn't always know what to do. He's much more likeable now IMO.

As for Simon! What a revelation he's turned out to be. For much of the series I didn't know what his role was supposed to be, how exactly he was relevant or why he did the things he did. Now, finally, I feel I have a handle on his character and motivations.

For the record, I'm very much Team Demetri and I wish they'd allow John Cho to show more flashes of wry humour. He can show a little humour without losing his tough G-Man status.


----------



## Devil's Advocate (Apr 7, 2010)

I hate Demitri. John Cho is, at best, a mediocre actor. His constant self-pity gets on my nerves, as does Benford's everlasting *intense* expression. Seriously, man, calm down! The worst actor, though, was that other agent. I forget his name; the black guy who jumps off the roof to change the future? Man, is he bad. Seeing guys like that makes me think even I could make it in Hollywood. Is this really the best cast they could find?

Overall, though, the show is decent. Not great, but good enough that I kind of enjoy watching it, and want to see where they're going with it. Let's hope it doesn't get cancelled...

I agree with Mouse, though, that it's annoying seeing the characters blindly following a path just because they saw it in their flashforward. Alternatively, it's also annoying seeing Benford clearly making his come true, inspite of not trying. I mean, come on! If you don't want your wife to leave you for another man, maybe you should stop acting like an ass with her all the time. It doesn't take a genius to figure out that _that's_ probably what causes her to leave.


----------



## Daisy-Boo (Apr 7, 2010)

I am still firmly and unrepentedly team Demetri.

One of the problems with the series has been the generally shakey plot progression and poor dialogue. I think that the actors were doing the best they could with material that ranged from actually quite good down to incomprehensibly bad.

Al's suicide for example, simply makes no sense. I think they didn't know what to do with his character and killing him off seemed like the easiest thing to do. I don't care what motivation they assigned to his suicide - it simply didn't make sense. He could've tracked down the woman and told her to stay at home on that day. Also, didn't she have the same flashforward? She would already have known that was her possible fate. I know they wanted his suicide to be the shock event that made people realise that their flashforwards weren't cast in stone but there is no backstory to substantiate why Al should take such drastic measures. What in his character meant that he could not only contemplate, but carry out his own suicide? All-in-all, they fumbled the ball on that one. The actor who played Al was never given enough to work with.

In Benford's defence, he is becoming more bearable. He's getting a clue that his actions have consequences - consequences he might hate. His wife on the other hand *sigh* Olivia is now the one who grates on my nerves.


----------

